# Need a 1967 Timing Chain Cover.



## pontiacphil (Feb 23, 2005)

Help! I'm rebuilding the 400 motor in my 1967 GTO and it looks like I'm going to need to replace the timing chain cover. The casting # is #9783130. Has anyone got one of these for sale? I will appreciate any help or info. you can provide. Thanx.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have seen these for sale on Ebay under collector cars and truck parts. Also there is a guy in Painesville, Ohio who sells parts. His name is Greg Spreitzer. His email is [email protected]


----------



## bolnius (Aug 24, 2005)

You can call Ram Air Restorations @ 800-421-8455 or 847-265-9807. He has new after market ones.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a 1967 Timing cover casting number 9783130 complete with both of the steel water pump backing plates. It's in good shape - just needs cleaned up. $75 plus shipping.
[email protected]


----------

